# Livraison Chronopost = iPhone 4 volé par le livreur



## ArnoDi (12 Juillet 2010)

Bonsoir à tous, 

J'ai commandé un iphone 4 sur le site d'orange mercredi dernier et était tout content de pouvoir bientôt jouer avec.

Ne voyant rien arrivé aujourd'hui (lundi) je décide d'appeler Orange pour obtenir le numéro de colis Chronopost et faire un suivi du colis.

Lorsque j'indique mon numéro de colis sur le site de Chronopost j'obtiens l'information que mon colis a été traité par le centre Chronopost Boulevard Ney à Paris vendredi matin, il y a donc deux jours.
Je me décide donc à rendre une visite à cette agence chronopost en fin de journée aujourd'hui.

La personne m'accueillant n'arrive pas à mettre la main sur mon colis et ne comprend pas les différents commentaires du système relatant l'historique de mon colis.
Elle fait alors appel à son responsable qui après avoir étudié le cas m'informe que le colis a très probablement été non distribué et sorti de la chaîne de distribution par le livreur. (le mot "vol" n'est pas loin, mais n'est pas tout de suite prononcé, quelques minutes après le responsable m'explique finalement que c'est un vol).

Je me retrouve donc à devoir appeler Chronopost demain pour dire que mon colis est perdu et qu'ils doivent en informer Orange, ...

Savez vous comment cela se passe dans ce genre de cas ?
Obtient on un nouveau téléphone rapidement ? Est on remboursé par Orange ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Pédrolinno (13 Juillet 2010)

Si je ne me trompe pas, Orange prend les assurances nécessaires afin de protéger leur colis au mieux donc normalement, pas de problème, il te faudra juste t'armer de patience.
Je suis au boulot demain après-midi (et oui, même le 14 juillet), j'essaie de me renseigner à ce sujet auprès d'orange.


----------



## NathanB (11 Janvier 2011)

Juste par curiosité, comment c'est fini cette affaire ?


----------



## esquisse1 (11 Janvier 2011)

C'est plus fréquent qu'on ne pense...C'est arrivé à un ami,Iphone 4 disparu pendant l'acheminement Chronopost :mouais:


----------



## tchepak (11 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir,

Ca m'est arrivé avec mon Ipod touch. J'avais commandé mon macbook pro + ipod touch. J'ai bien reçu mon Mac mais pas d'Ipod mais bien une boîte vide (ma tête...) 

J'ai contacté UPS, et apparemment ce genre de fait est fréquent, ils ont fait une "enquête" et ont tiré la conclusion que le colis avait été volé.

Du coup, j'ai dû attendre un peu plus de 1 mois pour recevoir mon Ipod touch, Apple s'est trompé dans l'adresse... Enfin il m'ont fait un beau geste commercial (je n'en dirai pas plus la dessus )

Voilà, donc ne vous laissez pas faire, ca arrive souvent :s


----------



## Emmanuel94 (11 Janvier 2011)

en manière de VPC pas livré = pas payé, donc le fait que le colis soit volé n'est pas de nature à léser le destinataire.... au pire c'est l'attente qui est la plus dure


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Janvier 2011)

Mon iPhone 4 m'a été livré dans un relais colis près de chez moi. Ca ne m'a rien coûté et il n'y a pas eu ce genre de problème.

Orange ne t'avait pas proposé ce mode de livraison ?


----------



## Argeuh (21 Janvier 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> Mon iPhone 4 m'a été livré dans un relais colis près de chez moi. Ca ne m'a rien coûté et il n'y a pas eu ce genre de problème.
> 
> Orange ne t'avait pas proposé ce mode de livraison ?



Pas très secure non plus...c'est ce que j'ai fait et la buraliste ne m'a même pas demandé de pièce d'identité pour me confier le colis


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Janvier 2011)

Argeuh a dit:


> Pas très secure non plus...c'est ce que j'ai fait et la buraliste ne m'a même pas demandé de pièce d'identité pour me confier le colis



Dans mon cas, la fleuriste ne l'a pas fait non plus. Mais je l'avais sortie de mon portefeuille et elle n'a voulue la voir.

Je reconnais que c'est pas top non plus mais ce n'est peut-être pas comme ça partout.


----------

